# Looking for golf deals in Orlando



## kibear (Jan 12, 2007)

Hello all!  I'm new here and I'm grateful for the hints I've learned so far.  I'll paste part of the first post I wrote in hopes that this will be seen.  


Hi, I'm new to TUG and have learned a LOT in the few days I've been lurking. Many of the posts, including yours, are fun to read, too! 

We have a 2br on hold with RCI at Oasis Lakes at the Fountains. Orlando was not our first choice...we are suddenly able to "get away" w/o kidlets for a change. Being unplanned, we're trying to keep costs down as much as possible and still go someplace warm (from the Midwest). Flying in/out of Tampa was a great airfare but Tampa-area RCI trades seemed scarce for our close window of time (1/27/07). I have been to a couple of other resorts including OL, Westgate, HVC-Seaworld, and more in the past.  I'm hoping that Oasis Lakes at the Fountains will be a nice, comfortable, stress-free base even considering it is in Orlando. 

Back to golfing... I'd appreciate any tips or hints for golf courses, driving ranges, and especially low, low prices!  I'd like to get in 3-4 days of golf. While I'm asking, any advice on a recommended golf course or other event/activity in the Tampa area (OR on the way to Tampa)? Otherwise, we have no specific plans however restaurants, nice walking locations, or outing advice is also appreciated from all you TUG bbs'ers!

Thanks!


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 15, 2007)

look for JLB's golf threads and look for efloridagolf.com too.


----------



## JLB (Jan 15, 2007)

Wow, just the advice I would offer!

What level of golf are you looking for?

Is $15/round too much?   



rapmarks said:


> look for JLB's golf threads and look for efloridagolf.com too.


----------



## kibear (Jan 15, 2007)

I'd say that $15/round is MOST appealing!  There are just two of us, btw.  I'll check that URL however please give me the details of $15/round!  Thanks!


----------



## JLB (Jan 15, 2007)

First:  www.efloridagolf.com click on Special Offers

This will show discounted 4-round passes.  There is a limited number per course, starting with the first of each month.  I just checked and the offering is way down already, so it will not reload until 2/1.

Next http://golf18orlando.com/index.php

On that site you should see discounted tee times at a few courses.  Those tee times are actually reserved for that company and the courses cannot book anyone else at those time.  You can set it up to get regular emails from them, which seem to come twice a week.

Through that site I registered at Dubsdread, the oldest golf course in the Orlando area.  It is at exit 86 on I/4, and then about a mile west on Par Ave.  There is nothing wrong with the course, clubhouse, driving range, etc.  It is just not as plush or upscale as the resort-oriented courses.

Once I registered at the Dubsdread site, I got a free birthday round, which I wound up not being able to use because I had to book a complete foursome at the discounted rates online.  After you register you can also take advantage of Internet Specials offered by Dubsdread.  There is a Monday Special, a Tuesday Special, and some others.

We were there Christmas week and I did a foursome on 12/26 and another one on 12/28, for $64 and $63.90 (beats me whay it's different).  They do not actually go by tee time since if you arrive early they just send you out to get in line, if there is one.  Because it is so reasonable, it was busy.  When we finished mid afternoon each day there were people waiting to tee off on 1.

Afterwards we had lunch at our favorite Florida restaurant, Shells, one of which is just to the north at 852 Lee Road.




kibear said:


> I'd say that $15/round is MOST appealing!  There are just two of us, btw.  I'll check that URL however please give me the details of $15/round!  Thanks!


----------



## kibear (Jan 15, 2007)

This is awesome!  Thank you for the great ideas!  I'll use these tips as soon as my dates are within range for scheduling a tee time.  Meanwhile, I did register at Dubsdread.  Personally, when it comes to golf, I _prefer_ less of the hoity-toity "plush" as long as the course, driving range, etc. are good.  The Shells being close by is a bonus!   It sounds like a winner all around for us!


----------



## JLB (Jan 16, 2007)

Where are you staying?

I'm asking because of traffic/driving tips.
- - - - - -
To get to Shell's, when you leave Dubsdread, turn right on Par and then right on Edgewater.  The second Main crossroad will be Lee.

Turn right on Lee and go aways and Shell's will be on the right.  As Jenny can tell you, it is right after the Ross store.  

The lunch menu runs until 4:00.

About a block further east on Lee you can get on I-4.


----------



## kibear (Jan 16, 2007)

Restaurant tips and directions are ALWAYS appreciated!  We've exchanged into a week at Oasis Lakes at the Fountains.


----------



## harold016 (Jan 18, 2007)

Falcon's Fire near Kissimee usually has pretty good golf rates.
Orange Lake isn't too expensive either. I like their course.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jan 18, 2007)

JLB said:


> Afterwards we had lunch at our favorite Florida restaurant, Shells, one of which is just to the north at 852 Lee Road.



My favorite restaurant in Orlando is Fishbones.....and it makes Shells seem like McDonalds....Located just East of International Drive and Sand Lake Road. Do not go west as there is a Bonefish grill and they are NOT the same.

Check out http://www.fishbonesrestaurants.com/


----------



## JLB (Jan 18, 2007)

If you check the first day of the month you will find that four-round passes at both of those are normally available.

January 1 is normally the date golf fees increase, even in Orlando.  When we are there, it is normally just after January 1.  Two years ago, the Legends at OL was $105.  This year we were there Christmas Week and rates were lower, not having gone up yet.  

If memory serves me right, the highest anything at efloridagolf has ever been, including Falcon's Fire, Legends at OLCC, Celebration, and the other hoyty toyty courses, is 4 for $250.  I considered that this year, to play where we stayed, but the boss mentioned that I never pay $60 to play golf at home, and my BIL and nephews certainly don't at their course.

Even now, late in the month, there are some 4/$250 courses and there courses as low as 4/$70.

All we wanted to do is get out in the warm, fresh air, have a few Bud Lights, and have an excuse not to have to go to Disney those days.  Dubsdread was good enough for that, in fact too good at that Bud Light part, as the beverage cart seem to be coming by every hole.  I think she was focusing on my in-laws.   

Another course that is normally available through efloridagolf is Stoneybrook West.  I had never seen it before but when we took 429 north from 192, there was a Stoneybrook West exit, and we could see the course winding through a newer residenital development.  That would be like 5 or 10 minutes north of OLCC/Disney on 429.



harold016 said:


> Falcon's Fire near Kissimee usually has pretty good golf rates.
> Orange Lake isn't too expensive either. I like their course.


----------



## JLB (Jan 18, 2007)

Nice place!  We went by it several times last month, International being our alternate route when I4 is stopped, which it was almost every day.  Unfortunately, from there you are at I4's mercy to get to places up north, like Dubsdread.

There are a few courses near your resort.  Falcons Fire is not far if you can master the International Drive jog to Osceola Parkway.  Disney is not far.  Grande Pines is right next door.  Shingle Creek and Ritz Carlton are not far away.

I see I have not mentioned one of my favorites, Remington, which is further east in Kissimmee, and which offers all you can eat, hit and play, for one fee.  I did not get there this, but drove from the Ft. Myers area for a noon tee time last year.

http://www.remington-gc.com/

Then you could eat at the Shell's on 192, if you are still hungry after breakfast, a hot dog and soda at the turn, and lunch at Remington!



kibear said:


> Restaurant tips and directions are ALWAYS appreciated!  We've exchanged into a week at Oasis Lakes at the Fountains.


----------



## kibear (Jan 20, 2007)

Gosh, I think I gained 10 pounds just reading these last several posts!  (Steamboat Bill: Is the restaurant, Seafood Connection, still there in Boca?)

I've gotta _see_ the all you can eat, hit, and play at Remington!  Amazing!  I couldn't find prices on their website, though.  Yep, I have noticed that our timing has us visiting during the higher priced golf season.

Does one have to pay for a four-some on efloridagolf?  The site indicates four *rounds* but is not direct about needing to have four(4) players.  Well, you've given other sources,too, so we'll figure something out.  We've played the Orange Lake Walking Course at night with the kids once (the first time my then-10-y-o beat me..wah!), and I think that DH has played -and liked- Falcon's Fire.  What is Disney like?  Are any of the Disney courses usually listed with these golf discounters?

Btw, JLB, you guys must have been big tippers at Dubsdread, eh?  :0

Thanks, again!


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jan 21, 2007)

No, a foursome need not use the 4-play pass.
You could go by yourself four times if you wish.

Don't forget golfnow.com!  I played Eastwood for $24 last week---that's a pretty decent course.  In previous years, I used them (formerly golf407.com) to play Hunters Creek and Hawks Landing which I liked alot.  Also, Grande Pines (nice, but TOUGH) and Meadowwoods (skip this one!)

Pat


----------



## JLB (Jan 21, 2007)

Must be why we like Shells.   

It goes back many years with us, and is probably like an old worn-out pair of blue jeans.  Sure, there may be some nicer ones at the store, but . . . 

We're hooked on their little loaf (loaves for us) of bread, and the salad, and the fried shrimp, and 2-fers almost every day (when we're in the mood), and lunch menu til 4:00.

We don't eat hoyty toyty seafood in Orlando.  We save that for SW Florida.

Trying another place would involve an element of risk, something we don't tend to do when dining.

As Mr. Rapmark says on that little 225 yard Par 4 hole, with water at about 200 yards, and a huge layup area up to about 180, the risk is not worth the possible gain.



Steamboat Bill said:


> and it makes Shells seem like McDonalds


----------



## JLB (Jan 21, 2007)

It sure would be nice if the few of us who knock the little ball around could get together somewhere some time.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jan 21, 2007)

JLB said:


> We don't eat hoyty toyty seafood in Orlando.  We save that for SW Florida.
> 
> Trying another place would involve an element of risk, something we don't tend to do when dining.



I like Shells...I just happen to love Fishbones for seafood and the Capital Grill for steaks...

I am planning on having dinner in Orlando at the Capital Grill on Wednesday January 24th...no time for golf though.

I may go to Bonefish Thurday or simply the Jade Garden on I-drive


----------



## Scott_Ru (Jan 22, 2007)

JLB said:


> It sure would be nice if the few of us who knock the little ball around could get together somewhere some time.



Happy to join you for a round.  When are you there?  (We'll be arriving Feb. 17 and stay in Orlando until March 17)

Scott


----------



## robtug (Jan 22, 2007)

Just to add to the list of discounted golf sites, my new favourite now is golfnow.com   Once you become a member (for free), you get great deals through them. Savings of 50-75% off. In december I played Hunters Creek for $17 including cart. Played Hawk's Landing (marriot) for $39. Both of these are pretty close to all the disney area/international drive. I would highly recommend that site.


----------



## JLB (Jan 22, 2007)

See, that's always been the problem.  When I'm trying to get a group together no one else is around, and vice versa.

After Christmas week in Orlando, with 11 in our group, we don't have any plans to return.   



Scott_Ru said:


> Happy to join you for a round.  When are you there?  (We'll be arriving Feb. 17 and stay in Orlando until March 17)
> 
> Scott


----------



## JLB (Jan 25, 2007)

*No More $15 Golf*

12:17 was the $15 tee time.   

>> 9:34 AM       
DubsDread
$23.00/player
Up to 4 players
You Save 32%
»more info

 >> 10:34 AM 
DubsDread
$30.00/player
Up to 4 players
You Save 12%
»more info

 >> 11:17 AM 
DubsDread
$23.00/player
Up to 4 players
You Save 32%
»more info  

>> 11:42 AM 
DubsDread
$23.00/player
Up to 4 players
You Save 32%
»more info

 >> 12:17 PM 
DubsDread
$20.00/player
Up to 4 players
You Save 41%
»more info

 >> 12:42 PM 
DubsDread
$23.00/player
Up to 4 players
You Save 32%
»more info  

>> 1:24 PM 
DubsDread
$23.00/player
Up to 4 players
You Save 32%
»more info


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 25, 2007)

Scott_Ru said:


> Happy to join you for a round.  When are you there?  (We'll be arriving Feb. 17 and stay in Orlando until March 17)
> 
> Scott



We will be in Orlando March 11 thru March 18, but we are going to the Bayhill Golf Tournament most of the week.  where are you staying that week?


----------



## kibear (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah, I've been watching those prices...go up!  There are still some deals plus Dubsdread's Mon/Tue specials but the _best_ deals there seem to be for Florida *R*esidents.  _Some_ discount is better than full-price, though.  Now, if I can just get the Orlando weather to cooperate next week...


----------



## JLB (Jan 26, 2007)

We've been watching Orlando weather, 55-65.  Ouch.

I knew it was getting close to your time.

Our first day golfing, 12/26 was cold and windy.  12/28 it was shorts weather.  The next week, and three rounds at Rapmarks' little course in Estero, it was 80's, actually hot and sweaty a time or two.


----------



## kibear (Jan 26, 2007)

I wouldn't mind the occasional hot & sweaty 80's day but that's alright.  We're already ahead.  The climate here has been turning into a true winter after all that mild weather.  We got down to -1 last night!  I'll take 60 degrees however too bad the Orlando forecast is also for rain most of next week.  We'll make the most of it...

I DID use golfnow.com to reserve a $17 green fee/cart/range balls deal at Dubsdread!  The description indicated *R* for residents only, however  I checked it out anyway and when I followed the link, the page states that it is available for both Florida residents AND non-residents!

I'll keep looking for more screaming deals at other courses for any other possible dry days.


----------



## kzinck (Jan 26, 2007)

*Orlando Golf*

We used efloridagolf last year and played Grand Pines and Hawks Landing.  The passes were waiting for us when we checked into Marriott Grand Vista and they shuttled us over and picked us up from Grand Pines.  We even e-mailed the guy direct while we were trying to arrange things and he watched out for the courses we wanted to play and helped us out directly without having to buy off the site.  I think his name was Alan.


----------



## JLB (Jan 26, 2007)

His name is Alan Darty and he is probably the most accomodating person I have ever done business with.  The list of things he has done for me is long.  Probably too long for the limited amount of business I have given him.  But I have sent many his way.

I think this is a first for TUG, a legitimate golf thread that actually keeps on going, with more joining in, rather than dying after one or two posts.  I used to think that golf was a big part of vacationing, resorts, and thus, timesharing, until I found TUG and found out how few on TUG golf.   



kzinck said:


> We even e-mailed the guy direct while we were trying to arrange things and he watched out for the courses we wanted to play and helped us out directly without having to buy off the site.  I think his name was Alan.


----------



## kibear (Jan 26, 2007)

I've certainly found this thread enlighting and interesting!  

On efloridagolf, Timacuan Golf Club in Lake Mary is shown for $250 for 4 rounds.  This was the one course that DH knew he wanted to play.  My question is when new offers are loaded to the site on Feb. 1, might there be additional(better) deals for the same course included?  Since my time in Orlando and, perhaps, the fair-weather days are limited, I didn't necessarily want to commit to playing the same course twice when we already have plans for other courses.  Besides, I just don't want to pay that much.  Hmmm, perhaps we should look up Alan ..?


----------



## kzinck (Jan 27, 2007)

*e-floridagolf*

Yes JLB, Alan was more than helpful.  e-floridagolf.com has a gem of an employee here.  I'm from Nova Scotia and his name has been passed around with everyone having nothing but praises for this company and particularlly Alan.  To the post above, I believe with eflorida you have to buy 4 passes, whether 1 person plays 4 times or 4 people play once doesn't matter but you have to buy 4 plays at one course.


----------



## JLB (Jan 27, 2007)

It is my impression that Alan *is* efloridagolf.  I have assumed that he is the one that put it together and keeps it together, as hard as that is.  I just went through my unruly little (not-so) pile of notecards, to see if his name and cell phone number is still there, and it is, but has worked it's way down toward the bottom.  He gave it to me during one of those favor-granting occasions, when he and we were both on the road and had to make some arrangements.

I would mention some of the little favors he has done, which you have indicated but I believe doing so would make his job more difficult.  As my Inside Guy has said about RCI, Guides are empowered to do some things under the right circumstances but that is not to empower all TUG members (or everyone). Some things are best discussed in private.

I know you just slipped up, but you don't have to buy *4 passes*.  The minimum is *one 4-round pass*, to be used however you want within the 30 or 60 day time limit.

The turning of another month is coming up and it is interesting to see how the availability of those passes _recharges_.  Click on Special Offer, Florida, for instance, this coming Wednesday, January 31, and note how many course are available.  Click on it again the next day, February 1.




kzinck said:


> Yes JLB, Alan was more than helpful.  e-floridagolf.com has a gem of an employee here.  I'm from Nova Scotia and his name has been passed around with everyone having nothing but praises for this company and particularlly Alan.  To the post above, I believe with eflorida you have to buy 4 passes, whether 1 person plays 4 times or 4 people play once doesn't matter but you have to buy 4 plays at one course.


----------



## JLB (Jan 27, 2007)

We have a lot of golf in our area, Branson, MO, but we do not have a public course, like a municipal course.  I have wanted to do something similar to Alan here.  As I go to the courses, there are slow times, times when they are not being utilized to their potential.

It would be a simple process to look at their tee times and see which ones aren't producing for them.  But, all of the courses here are resort courses, and the folks who own them do not seem to be interested in maximizing their use.

If you throw in the Springfield courses and others, within an hour's drive there would be a lot of them.

Hey, maybe Alan and I could hook up.  I could do the legwork here and he could add Missouri to his growing list of states.


----------



## JLB (Feb 1, 2007)

Yesterday was the last day of the month and there were only 10 Special Offers for Florida courses.  Today there are:  

*Special Offers are Currently Available at the following 46 Florida Golf Courses.*

It is now high season for golf in Florida and a lot of courses do not participate this time of year.  The number will about double in the summer and fall.

A lot of the regulars are not there.


----------



## westrougers (Feb 5, 2007)

Not sure I can find anything around Kissimmee/Orlando. Any suggestions.

If anyone is interested in playing some golf this week or next let me know. My wife is not as dedicated a golfer as I am and would likely prefer to relax rather than golf.

Mike


----------



## JLB (Feb 5, 2007)

I'd golf with you, but I'd probably be wondering why you did not acknowledge that hour or so I spent searching hotel rooms for you, from Naples to Sarasota, to Tampa, to Orlando (or did I miss something?) and gave you my recommendations, and it would probably screw up my game.  

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39735

But, yeah, I did get my weekly Orlando golf email today, for the courses I have already mentioned.



westrougers said:


> Not sure I can find anything around Kissimmee/Orlando. Any suggestions.
> 
> If anyone is interested in playing some golf this week or next let me know. My wife is not as dedicated a golfer as I am and would likely prefer to relax rather than golf.
> 
> Mike


----------



## westrougers (Feb 6, 2007)

My apologies JLB. I was not aware of the research you had put into this. We ultimately decided as the weather was not great on the West Coast to go directly to Orlando. We also found a Comfort Suites for $59 a night plus tax.

Hope you are OK with this!


----------



## JLB (Feb 6, 2007)

And here I was going to put you up at the Gaylord Palms for $49.


----------



## JLB (Feb 21, 2007)

I got an email that Dubsdread is going to be rebuilt and the area around it is going to get some infrastructure upgrade.

It will close in March and reopen in November.

Probably with higher rates, don't you think?


----------



## g4fishing (Feb 21, 2007)

*great info*

Going to be in Orlando next Christmas and would like to play some golf so this info is great - thanks!
Greg


----------



## JLB (Feb 22, 2007)

That's the week we were just there.  Where will you be staying?

If somewhere along 192, like OLCC, Westgate, Summer Bay, Liki Tiki, etc., I would go for Stoneybrook West through efloridagolf.  It is a quick drive up 429, with it's own exit.



g4fishing said:


> Going to be in Orlando next Christmas and would like to play some golf so this info is great - thanks!
> Greg


----------



## g4fishing (Feb 22, 2007)

*JBL*

JBL
We are going to be staying at Cypress Pointe for a week.  Haven't been to Florida before so I'll have to get a map out to get an idea of directions.


----------



## JLB (Feb 23, 2007)

I suggest you _Search_ for our recent discussions about getting the lay of the land in Orlando, and having alternate routes in mind.  *Especially Christmas week.*  If you don't you will likely find yourself stuck in traffic as thousands of tourists all use the same few major routes at the same time, like lemmings.

If a tollroad will get you where you want to go, take it, even if it is twice as long.

Use online mapping sites like Mapquest, MSN Mappoint, Google Maps, etc.

Examples from this past Christmas week.

1.  Staying on 192, one day we went up north on I-4 to check out Dubsdread.  I knew better.  When we got on I-4 heading back we had to contend with drive-time traffic, downtown traffic, Universal traffic and Disney traffic, so it was a parking lot.  Not a good thing when you just finished early dinner and a frozen coke!   

We finally made it to the Universal area to discover that I-4 westbound was closed and everyone was getting off.  (They close I-4 to investigate accidents).

2.  Early Christmas day we went to the airport to pick up my SIL.  We took I-4, but noticed it was closed going south (back to resort), so took the tollroad (417) back.

3.  They day we checked out of OLCC (12/30) at 10:00 was probably the worst time on the worst day to be heading east on 192 from OLCC, toward Disney.  It was bumper-to-bumper and not hardly moving.  Unfortunately, our destination was east of Disney, so there wasn't much choice.  When we got to the shortcut to Disney, we took it, and then drove through Disney and out the east side.  Traffic flows fairly well in Disney even when it isn't around Disney.

4.  Later that day we picked up our vacation buddies at the airpoirt in Sanford.  Most people would then take I-4 west, but we took the tollroad, 417, to the Kissimmee area, and ate dinner at Shells.  Then, instead of fighting the 192 traffic to I-4 (the westbound ramp of which was closed), we took the old US HWY down to the Championgate's gate area.  Sure enough, wehn we got on I-4 there, it was stopped going eastbound, and it was many miles to Disney from there.

Everyday Christmas week is just like that.  If we ever go to Orlando again, it will not be that week.



g4fishing said:


> JBL
> We are going to be staying at Cypress Pointe for a week.  Haven't been to Florida before so I'll have to get a map out to get an idea of directions.


----------

